# Leather or Vtex leatherette?



## cyberkitty (Jan 5, 2012)

*Which CC has Leather and which has Vtex leatherette?*

I've been in the market for a CC for a couple of years now, and it seems this will (finally) be the year! Since I've been getting info from the dealers for a while now, I can't remember what's what, and unfortunately not all the salespeople seem to know what they're talking about. When I was shopping around in 2010 they said that the CC Lux had leather, the sport had leatherette. Then in 2011 they said that the Lux and Lux plus now have leatherette too. Then another dealer told me last year that that's wrong, they only CC that ever had leather is the Executive/V6. Can all of you knowledgeable folks please please help me clarify? If I buy a used one, I want to make sure I know what I'm getting! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

If you can't tell the difference what does it matter?
I went from 2007 Audi A3 with leather and vinyl to CC leatherette. I perfer leatherette.


----------



## cyberkitty (Jan 5, 2012)

Several reasons:

First I don't want to buy anything leather. I am veg and don't wear leather, don't eat animals, and certainly don't want to sit on them. (I am aware that the steering wheel is leather wrapped, something I decided to be ok with, and this was personal decision)

Second, - just as you said - I am told by some VW buffs that the Vtex is actually better than leather, it doesn't get as hot in the summer, and it is not as sticky in the summer, and you don't slide on it on other the days, overall more comfortable to sit on. Also, it has these little holes that let it breathe... I'm not one to know all the proper terms so please excuse me.

So anyways, I just want to make sure I'm not buying leather by mistake! I WANT the leatherette, NOT the leather!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

I like Vtex better. Leather to me is too soft. If CC has cloth, I would rather take cloth. It would not get too in summer :laugh:.

So far i like Vtex, firm and durable. I'm not too into smell of real leather. :thumbdown:


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

I like how well my leatherette is holding up. Considering my car has 44k, it looks new inside.


----------



## cyberkitty (Jan 5, 2012)

*please don't forget about my original question*

if you don't know the answer but you are replying with what your prefer, can you add which cc you have so that I can maybe figure out that way which cc has what interior? I know some of you have it under your profile...


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

I like the leatherette it's nice in the summer, and seems to wear better.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Between 2009 thru 2012, there has been some juggling as to which trim level was availible with leather, so it has changed over the years. The Lux was originally availible with leather (maybe it was standard), but I think a 2012 CC only has leather in the V6 Executive (top) trim.


----------



## cyberkitty (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks for the info! that confirms what the last salesperson told me - I think


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

When the CC first came out everything above sport was leather. They changed it for MY 11or12 to VR6 only. 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGREGG (Nov 26, 2011)

I had leather in the car before my CC and now I have the vtex. I think the vtex is much more comfortable and holds up better. Plus when I give someone a ride, they always compliment me for choosing a car with leather in it. I never point out that they are wrong...


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Vtex is great until the summer. That said, I am not sure which I would choose if they had it as a sport option. I am guessing that it woudl be worth about $175 - 200 for a leather upgrade in my car. Meaning thats how much I would pay for it.


----------



## CC-2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

I can speak regarding 2010 as I had the same questions to determine which trim level had leather vs leatherette. I have the original CC brochure from 2010. Sport had leatherette while Lux & VR6 have leather as standard options.

Another way my dealer told me to tell the difference when looking as many don't know by pure appearance. If you look at the portion of the seat where your butt and back rest...if the material is solid material it is leather. If those areas are not solid meaning there are many pin size holes in the material that is leatherette.

1 more way, more noticeable with black vs cornsilk beige...the stitching around the seat is double stitched white for leather. Most noticeable is the portion right below headrest has ~4 inch vertical stitching...if that stitching is white you have leather...if black stitching leatherette.

As you can tell I did quite a bit of research on this before buying as just about everyone said "leather" seats when they were not and that will attract or turn away potential buyers if they have a preference and or future resale.


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*How much of that leather seat is really leather?*

What gets me is why pay extra for leather? In most cars, it's just the seating surfaces that is real, all the rest is pleather. Not to ay you are spending your time keeping the leather moisturized so it doesn't crack in the winter and summer months.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

artist309 said:


> What gets me is why pay extra for leather? In most cars, it's just the seating surfaces that is real, all the rest is pleather. Not to ay you are spending your time keeping the leather moisturized so it doesn't crack in the winter and summer months.


I like leather, but there is a trade-off. I think my a$$ likes it better even though it doesn't wear as well. Its really a matter of preference. Its worth $200 max to me compared to the pleather. The main reason is the summer. Pleather is hot as a beyotch in the summer. My calibrated a$$ recognizes about a 10X factor.

Its all about trade-offs. So, at $200 I would be willing to let go of the better wear factor for a lil less sweaty crack in August and September.

Geeeeze, it so hard being a car owner... :laugh:


----------



## t3n2and4 (Dec 31, 2011)

CC'ed is right. 2011 and 2012 are leatherette on everything except the VR6. Look carefully at the spec sheets, as our lux limited has a leather steering wheel and leatherette seats. Rumors are there will be more leather options on the 2013. 

If you want a cow-free one, you probably have to stick to the sport model, but check the equipment list on VW.com (I use the build and price comparison)


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Honestly I would have gone leather in a heartbeat. I'm happy with my vtex as it's very easy to upkeep, but I still wish I would have gotten the leather on the lux verison.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*I Am a True Car Enthusiast*

The title says it all. I just turned 70 young years old and am in very good health. I am also very actively involved in car groups as well as other hobbies.

When I was 24 years old, I started buying new cars almost anually. I have owned cloth, vinyl and leather interiors. The costs have varied over the years but the bottom line is always the same. Cloth is more comfortable but leather comes in a very close second as far as quality is concerned.

My current Eos is vinyl, is very hot in the summer, with the top up or down and does not cool down in the summer or heat up in the winter nearly as quick as leather.

My CC is leather. I love it because it definitely is more comfy in both winter and summer due to its naturally breathability.

The vinyl seats in my Eos definitely need the heated seats turned on in the winter to be comfortable and they never cool down enough in the summer to be comfortable. I am going to recover them before this coming summer in either leather or sheepskin.

Most of the time, my leather seats in my CC are perfect, summer or winter. Only on extreme cold days are the seat heaters needed.

I truly believe that people who have never had leather and own vinyl are trying to justify their purchasing decision. Yes, leather is more expensive but it will give you a more enjoyable driving experience and will also give you a far better resale value.

As far as which vehicles offer leather or vinyl, I cannot say. The research is up to you. I have just given you my most humble and honest opinion, for better or for worse.

It is up to you. I have no skin in this game.


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> ...
> I truly believe that people who have never had leather and own vinyl are trying to justify their purchasing decision. ...


I agree


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

There is no car on the market that I can think of that I would chose leather seats over a straight drive tranny. Tranny first for me.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> I truly believe that people who have never had leather and own vinyl are trying to justify their purchasing decision.


David, you make several, if not nearly all, valid points (although I disagree with the above quoted statement as far as my personal decision). However, I think two things are worth mentioning. 

One of my deal breakers when buying my CC was that it have a 6 speed manual transmission. Leather was not an option with a manual. So there are no regrets on my part about the seat coverings since I have the proper (for me) gear box. It is sad that it has gotten so hard to find a manual these days. 

Also, I'm very interested in the longevity of the VW vinyl versus the leather. If you were in the practice of buying new cars every year, it stands to reason that longevity of the seat coverings was never an issue for you. I tend to keep my cars beyond the 10 year mark. With the cars I have owned that have had leather seats, even with meticulous care, they often were worn and cracked, particularly at the edges where I got in and out of the car. If the vinyl VW is using can still look relatively new as the years go on, I'll not miss the creature comforts of leather for the longevity of vinyl. I own a competition ski boat that is fourteen years old (still looks new). But for one seat that the previous owner let get water logged (and I replaced), my vinyl is still soft and shows no real signs of its age. Clearly, those boat seats suffer more abuse (despite their care) than I hope my CC ever sees. Let's hope VW used something that will hold up this well. If they did, I'll sing V-tex's praises and will have no regrets.

I do think the leather in the CCs with the lady shifters looks very nice though.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

So far my vtex seats look like new after 42k+ miles. Leather is nice but does require more care. The CC seats are more comfortable to my arse than recaro seats I have owned. So for me, they look good and if they continue to hold up, win win.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

wwittman said:


> I agree


I disagree. The pleather wears like iron, and looks far better than leather at the same age. that is what sells a car, not minor issue about what the interior is actually made of. Given a 50k mile car with worn out leather or one that looks like new on pleather, the pleather one will win every time.

Now, someone can keep leather nice through lots and maintenance and upkeep, and if that it is the case then the leather will probably win resale-wise. But if one beats the crap out of the interior like the vast majority of cars have been, it is pleather FTW.

I certainly am not "rationalizing" my purchase of pleather, as it isn't a cost issue for me at all. I'd rather have pleather because, ya, I beat the crap out of mine and I need it to be durable.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

68k on my leather seats and they still look showroom new. IMO the leather is a much better choice then any other.


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

piperpilot964 said:


> So far my vtex seats look like new after 42k+ miles. Leather is nice but does require more care. The CC seats are more comfortable to my arse than recaro seats I have owned. So for me, they look good and if they continue to hold up, win win.


my LEATHER seats in my 09 lux look as good as new - o cracks or tears, no discolouring... at 49k miles.
and i've never done _anything_ at all to them, no cleaning, no conditioning, nothing


and there's no question in my experience that leather is much more comfortable; especially in extreme heat or cold


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Agree to Disagree*

Well, I guess we will have to agree to disagree.

Most people admit that leather is more comfortable but for one reason or another, they prefer either leather or vinyl, whether it be for perceived ease of care, perceived wearability or some other reason.

I will be the first to admit that I am very respectful of my vehicles. I am not made of money and appreciate quality, therefore, I do not beat up my vehicles, as others have said they do. That is their prerogative.

However, based on the last few years, I have found that the leather in my CC still looks like new and still smells like leather. Dontcha just love that wonderful aroma.

Okay, okay, aroma isn't everything. But, it is one of our senses that can either give us pleasure of pain. My leather aroma just so happens to give me pleasure. Please don't report me to P.I.T.A..:facepalm:

I have also found that the vinyl in my Eos does not conform to my body as well as the leather in my CC. On very long trips, I have much less fatigue with the leather. Is this my imagination, all in my head, not realistic? Perhaps, but never the less, this is my reality, shared by others or not.

Like I said, we can all agree to disagree but one thing is for sure, the CC is a beautifully designed automobile, regardless of what you are sitting on.

I get compliments on it all the time, and no one has any idea what my interior is made of.


----------



## 2.Slow_&_CC (Jul 4, 2010)

good thread!

leatherette all the way. To me, it is a much better technology. Leather is so 90s...

Even your base level Benz's and BMWs are now big on the leatherette.

There is no need to be using animal by-products in something if it is not necessary.  It always baffles me thinking about how you have this technologically advanced machine (i.e. the CC) and then put dead animal skin on the inside...sort of contradiction in my mind.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

CC-2010 said:


> Another way my dealer told me to tell the difference when looking as many don't know by pure appearance. If you look at the portion of the seat where your butt and back rest...if the material is solid material it is leather. If those areas are not solid meaning there are many pin size holes in the material that is leatherette.


This might apply to an older CC, but not a 2011+ one. The leather seats are ventilated and fully perforated on the seats and back for the air to blow thru.

Any easy way to identify them is the small stripe of alcantara in the backrest and seat cushion. 



DavidPaul said:


> I truly believe that people who have never had leather and own vinyl are trying to justify their purchasing decision. Yes, leather is more expensive but it will give you a more enjoyable driving experience and will also give you a far better resale value.


Yep. I wonder if those same people would want plastic covered living room furniture? I'm sure there would be some - and they would profess how much better it is when the dog pukes on it or when they spill their teevee dinner.  To each their own.

Here's something else that makes little sense: My wife's Beetle 'vert has Package 2 which includes leather seats  ....but no leather in the CC's ??

Also, as the leather breaks in, it starts to get "butt polished" and really soft.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> Well, I guess we will have to agree to disagree.
> 
> Most people admit that leather is more comfortable but for one reason or another, they prefer either leather or vinyl, whether it be for perceived ease of care, perceived wearability or some other reason.
> 
> ...


We don't disagree on everything. The leatherette is hotter at the surface, there is no doubt. I find it a little annoying, especially if I am wearing thinnish pants. If they could figure that one out I would have no issue with it at all and declare it absolutely better than leather. (I suspect that is why they generally perforate the leatherette, to limited effectiveness.)

I had a BMW that I got with "extended leather", meaning it had leather where they normally didn't, like the doors and dash. That thing smelled like leather to the point that it was annoying, so I kind of got over the desire for the leather smell.


----------



## superseiyan (Sep 11, 2010)

cyberkitty said:


> Second, - just as you said - I am told by some VW buffs that the Vtex is actually better than leather, it doesn't get as hot in the summer, and it is not as sticky in the summer, and you don't slide on it on other the days, overall more comfortable to sit on. Also, it has these little holes that let it breathe... I'm not one to know all the proper terms so please excuse me.


Hi, bumping to ask whether Vortexers have noticed a difference between black and conrsilk/biege leatherette in the summer. Is the black noticeably hotter?


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

superseiyan said:


> Hi, bumping to ask whether Vortexers have noticed a difference between black and conrsilk/biege leatherette in the summer. Is the black noticeably hotter?


I owned a 2011 CC with cornsilk leatherette and now a 2013 CC with black leatherette. No noticeable difference in the summer. Also, I have my windows tinted at 35% all around on the 2013, so that may be a factor. I DID have issues with the dye running off of my jeans and onto the beige leatherette in the 2011. It wouldn't come out all the way and had a funky tint to it. Could have been crappy jeans too though. No issues with black. Part of the reason I went with it this time around.

Leatherette is awesome for durability. I've done a lot of interior mods and there has been plenty of times when I've accidentally sat on sharp/pointy objects that I KNOW would have permanently damaged/punctured real leather. The leatherette works like a magic eraser. I'll sit on something or drop something on it, leaves a slight scratch/mark, and I just rub it and it disappears like a pencil eraser. Pretty amazing. Synthetics are the way going forward. Even most brand's 'real' leathers aren't all that real as it is. All but the highest end cars will have true 'full grain' or 'top grain' leathers. Most cars have very rough or cheap hydes or even bonded leather, which is like the plywood of leather, the stuff you see on cheap office chairs; it's a mixture of polymers/resins with ground up bits of actual leather pieces, formed into sheets. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leather#Types

Lexus is even going with a full synthetic made entirely of polyurethane. Bottom of this review: http://www.autoblog.com/2013/03/25/2014-lexus-is350-f-sport-first-drive-review/


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

superseiyan said:


> Hi, bumping to ask whether Vortexers have noticed a difference between black and conrsilk/biege leatherette in the summer. Is the black noticeably hotter?


My black vtex B6 would get hot as a mother.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

f.rizzo said:


> This might apply to an older CC, but not a 2011+ one. The leather seats are ventilated and fully perforated on the seats and back for the air to blow thru.
> 
> Any easy way to identify them is the small stripe of alcantara in the backrest and seat cushion.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

My 09 VR6 Sport has real leather.. and after sitting in it for a year now then sitting and looking at leatherette i am very happy with my real leather. you can tell the difference. Yes, leatherette has many great benefits, I love how durable it is (I had it in my 08 jetta), but no longer a fan of the look/feel vs real leather, it's too stiff for in my opinion. but hey it's all about what you prefer.


----------

